# Orange toast



## Gerrycooks (Nov 19, 2005)

One of my friends went a party where they served orange toast not French toast. She told me you melt butter with sugar and orange zest and put it on bread and toast it.
Does anyone have a recipe?


----------



## licia (Nov 19, 2005)

My Greek neighbor used to make Lemon toast for my children which was about the same thing.  They still enjoy it.


----------



## amber (Nov 19, 2005)

I googled, but couldnt find an "orange toast" recipe that wasnt french toast.  Try your ingredients, melted butter, sugar, and zest.  Spread it on your bread then toast it in the oven.  Maybe a bit of orange juice in the mixture would be good too.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 21, 2005)

I recall (years back) Martha Stewart making a French toast-like recipe that used orange liqueor...though that doesn't quite sound like what you want.

I would suggest that you make some orange zest sugar (take a mason jar or other similar container with a tight lid, and create layers of dried citrus citrus peel and fine grain (castor) sugar. Leave that for about a week and you have instant citrus sugar (for an extra kick try adding a vanilla bean pod). From there you could add the sugar to eggs or just toast the bread in a frying pan with butter (or oil) and sprinkle the citrus sugar on each side of the bread as you flip it over, keeping in mind that sugar and heat will quickly equal caramel  Or you could flash it under the grill (broiler) for a minute to turn the sugar golden (toast the bread first, spread on butter and sugar and pop under the broiler). Yummm - I think I might have to try this now, it's peaked my curiosity.


----------



## Gerrycooks (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the tips Piccolina. I think making the orange sugar is a great idea that I am going to try. I can't understand why I can't find a recipe for orange toast. I used Google to search for one.


----------



## TLee (Nov 29, 2006)

Gerrycooks said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tips Piccolina. I think making the orange sugar is a great idea that I am going to try. I can't understand why I can't find a recipe for orange toast. I used Google to search for one.


Orange Toast 

1 to 2 loaves Pepperridge Farms thin sliced bread 
1 Cup Sugar 
2 Tablespoon Orange Peel
1/2 lb Butter 

Mix together Butter,Sugar,and Orange Peel. Spread generously onto one side of bread. Cut bread into 3 strips. Bake on cookie sheet 45 minutes to 1 hour at 250 degree. Check 45 minutes, they get too hard quickly. Remove from cookie sheet and cool. store in Covered container. serve with cream Cheese.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks like TLee has come up with a recipe.

Gerry, if you _veeeeeerrrrrrry_ finely chop the orange zest before mixing with the sugar and butter, I think you'll have the spread you're looking for.  Sounds like it would be great on waffles, too!


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 29, 2006)

Tlee welcome to DC and thank for sharing your receipe.


----------

